# BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe



## PerformanceCafe (Dec 7, 2000)

Thats Right!!!!
*We Listened to what YOU wanted, and they are HERE!*
BORA_ECODES_HERE!
Right Now Performance Cafe has In Stock BORA Ecode Headlights with The Fog, light BUILT IN, by Depo! *Best of all we are offering them with, Halogen Bulbs or a HID Insert Option OR a HID HI/LOW Option!*
We are Offering them starting at a *LOW $259!!!*
Add $16 For ALL the Standard Bulbs.
Add $425 for The HID Insert!
Add $599 for the HI/LOW HID Insert!
Whatever your taste is, there is a setup right for you!
Call us Today, *831.426.1431*
or place your order online at http://www.performance-cafe.com


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (VolksCafe)*

Not bad......a more "wallet friendly" offer! Too bad the HID's aren't from Autolamps-Online!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (VolksCafe)*

quote:[HR][/HR]these are the Highest quality HID's you can get.... thats why...[HR][/HR]​Do you have additional pics of these HID's......bulbs, ballast....how it looks behind the light?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (VolksCafe)*

quote:[HR][/HR]these are the Highest quality HID's you can get.... thats why...[HR][/HR]​What HID's are you putting in these lamps?
What kind of bulbs and who makes them?
Ballast? Who makes it?
Wiring harness includes relay?
Later,


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (VolksCafe)*

quote:[HR][/HR]HID kits include a 1 year warrantee against defects. HID Kits come to you installed in the headlight, no need to fool with wiring. Lo Beam kit includes 5000K(Mostly White) bulbs, Hi/Lo Kits include 6500K(White with a blue hue) bulbs. Other necesary bulbs are included as well.[HR][/HR]​That being straight from the site. 6500k? If that's true, it's probably NOT the best quality HID kit. Also, why would you sell these lights with a low beam HID only option? That is very unsafe (no highbeams) and not good business.


----------



## PerformanceCafe (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (germanrox)*

PLEASE LOOK!
THERE IS a HI/LOW option as well.
People want what they want, so we offer it.
and by knowing the K of the HID light yu can tell what the quality is?? HMMMmmm WEIRD.
I have never heard that method of thinking yet. care to elaborate?
We only use the highest quality HID drop in, one that uses a great ballast, and bulb combo, good wiring and offers a great warranty.. Why would they be low quality if they are 6500K?


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (VolksCafe)*

quote:[HR][/HR]PLEASE LOOK!
THERE IS a HI/LOW option as well.
People want what they want, so we offer it.
and by knowing the K of the HID light yu can tell what the quality is?? HMMMmmm WEIRD.
I have never heard that method of thinking yet. care to elaborate?
We only use the highest quality HID drop in, one that uses a great ballast, and bulb combo, good wiring and offers a great warranty.. Why would they be low quality if they are 6500K?[HR][/HR]​I did look. I saw you offered a dipped beam only HID upgrade for an optic that is meant to have dipped and main beam come from it. Would you also sell H&R race springs with 3 coils cut because customers want to go lower but don't want to pay for a quality coilover???
Want to know why that bulb is a low quality. I'll let you in on a little secret. Have you ever seen this bulb








It's the Philips Cool Power Xenon, or as marketed in Japan (and the more popular name) ULTINON bulb. It is rated at 6000k (5800k actual) and currently the highest K bulb produced by an OEM manufacturer. It is produced in Aachen, Germany, not an asian country that has no ISO certifications to oversee the quality of their HID capsule manufacturing. The ultinon and Cool power are the same thing, and have the same refrence number on the production line. I currently have them in my mk4 looks right now. I could start talking about K temps and Lumens and output and how the higher you go the lower the lumens and the less "quality" of output, but that's a whole different Springer episode all together








Now maybe you are mistaken and they really are the cool power bulbs and are 6000k. Maybe this whole post is for not. But for now, I ask, since you keep saying you only use the "highest quality" products, who exactly makes your ballasts and bulbs. Care to elaborate?


----------



## PerformanceCafe (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (germanrox)*

Bllasts are made by Hella, I know that for sure, I will have Jon, who used to own Autolites, and WORKED for one of the BIGGEST lighting companies in the WORLD, explain the rest to you tomorrow


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (VolksCafe)*

What is there to explain? Do you know who makes the bulbs or do you not? Just interrested so we can keep our fellow vortexers up to date. 
Glad to hear that you will have Jon explain stuff. Maybe he can clear things up that Nick Cottiss hasn't quite explained yet. You know who that is, right? That guy who runs Autolamps-online, who is one of 3 companys fully endorsed by Philips lighting, and who worked for Philips in the beginning to create automotive HID applications.







Wow hey looks like Autolites is selling superb quality 8000k hid kits


----------



## PerformanceCafe (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (nater)*

Ummm yeah.. OSRAM AND PHILLIPS ARE THE SAME COMPANY!


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (VolksCafe)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ummm yeah.. OSRAM AND PHILLIPS ARE THE SAME COMPANY![HR][/HR]​you sure about that.......


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (VolksCafe)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ummm yeah.. OSRAM AND PHILLIPS ARE THE SAME COMPANY![HR][/HR]​So, now you respond to me with some sarcasm so now I am gonna let fly a bit.
Unless one of the two just bought the other one they are different companies dude.
And that's not the point, the point I was making was it's not really the ballasts that are the issue here it's the bulbs - and you have cheap HID bulbs which have a higher failure rate than the Osram or Philips bulbs (which are two different companies).
Last I checked, Osram was owned by Sylvania and Philips was a separate entity.
If they've been bought recently I stand corrected. If not, you should know a bit more than this considering that you are selling this stuff...
Just don't come onto the lighting forum here and try to tell us that your kits are superior when they don't use superior componants. Don't do it. It doesn't matter if you are a banner advertiser or not.
I remember John (the old owner of autolites) telling me that the 8000K bulbs I was buying needed a more expensive ballast. This was when I was just starting out. He talked me into spending more on another ballast when I made it clear I had ballasts already. 
Just the fact that you are bringing him into this discussion gives you less credibility.
Listen,
I understand if you are selling an HID setup that is a bit less expensive than the other guys - and I know there is a market for it.
But at least be honest about it all and say that the reason you don't use PHilips bulbs (or Osram) is to save money and sell a less expensive kit.
Don't try and tell us on the lighting forum that your kits are quality when they are made by workers that are paid minimum wages and in plants that have no ISO certifications or real quality control.
Nick Cotiss will be chiming in shortly, I'm sure.
Later,


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (VolksCafe)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ummm yeah.. OSRAM AND PHILLIPS ARE THE SAME COMPANY![HR][/HR]​And by the way,
Re-read your response to my post you were responding to.
Is this all you could come up with?
I mean, I spurted out a lot of info on the post that you responded to and actually never made any statements at all about osram and philips being separate companies. It's very clear that an OSram D2S and a Philips D2S are different bulbs - anybody can see that difference.
But since you brought it up we'll have to talk about it.
Really, being that you are a banner advertiser you shouldn't be responding sarcastically with meaningless bs as you did.
But who am I? I don't sell HID's.
Later,


----------



## ucmyjetta (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (Senna 1.8T)*

Where does it say 259 shipped.Its 259 on there site already.


----------



## emumtl (Feb 21, 2002)

I can understand some of the frustrations some of you may have about the fact Performance Cafe has not listed the make and manufacturer of some of the parts used in their HID kits after repeated requests.
And perhaps, Lee's 1st post above may have over exagerated the quality of the components he may or may not be using (since we just don't know).
And some of you continue to beat on performance cafe on insisting to know the make and manufacturer of the best quality HID components Lee is listing...
But I think most people can make there assumptions already, and it is a moot point in "going after" performance cafe... because it's looking alot like a public lynching... so perhaps it's just in everyone's best interest to leave well enough alone. Afterall, the Ecodes are kick-ass price (even though they are not HELLA's... and we know that).
So it is perhaps not all 100% name brand components used in the HID components, so the point made by some of you is deservedly so... just let it go... no biggie.
I am reading and learning alot about HID retrofit kits, and I think it rings truer than alot of other mod parts that members on Vortex are doing... You really get what you pay for... so price shouldn't be such a big criteria afterall... right?


----------



## PerformanceCafe (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (emumtl)*

As stated, phillips bulbs are the SAME as Osram bulbs, and it WAS the weekend and I WASNT at the shop to GIVE ALL the details about the products... Jon will be on in a few to post
!


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (VolksCafe)*

could you please explain to us how philips bulbs and osram bulbs are the same? Do you mean the same as in they both emit light, or the same as in made by the same company, because I think we already went over that part.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (VolksCafe)*

Ok... Let me clarify this;
Lee may not have all the information on these kits, he is trying the best he can on a weekend to answer everyones questions.
The HID's kits consist of Philips ballasts (Made By Hella) or Panasonic ballasts depending on the Kit ordered. The bulbs are made by KMI in Japan.They are actualy very good quality, I have had them in the high beams on my car for a few years and have had no problems. We have also been selling these same bulbs for the last 3 years and the failure rate is less tham 1 in 100. We have had a higher failure rate with a Philips bulb, witch is know as one of the best. I have had extensive experience working with HID systems from various differnt companies including Autolamps online and HID's for less. The differnce between what they sell and what we sell is the manner in witch the bulb is set in the base. Both of the above mentioned companies re-mount D2S bulbs in a ring so it will fit in the headlight socket.. I.E H7 9007 H4 etc. The lamps we have are not done like that, they start off day 1 as a bulb designed for a retrofit system therefore all the time and money for R&D is spent making the bulb perform as good as possible as a retrofit bulb, not an OEM bulb. You also have to remember that we offer these as a lower cost option than the OEM setups, given these are not OEM and will not perform exactly the same as the OEM ones. However they actualy have more light output and work very well, especialy if you dont have $1375 to spend on headlights. 
If you have any questions AOL IM me at Perfcafe or e-mail me [email protected] 
Cheers


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (PerfCafe)*

I'd like to post this just to clear any MISINFORMATION regarding autolamps-online.com








How exactly are your bulbs different?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR] It is produced in Aachen, Germany, not an asian country that has no ISO certifications to oversee the quality of their HID capsule manufacturing. The ultinon and Cool power are the same thing, and have the same refrence number on the production line. I currently have them in my mk4 looks right now. I could start talking about K temps and Lumens and output and how the higher you go the lower the lumens and the less "quality" of output, but that's a whole different Springer episode all together








Now maybe you are mistaken and they really are the cool power bulbs and are 6000k. Maybe this whole post is for not. But for now, I ask, since you keep saying you only use the "highest quality" products, who exactly makes your ballasts and bulbs. Care to elaborate?[HR][/HR]​There are more than 1 bulb manufacturer in the world that makes high quality bulbs. The Obvious problem with the Ultinon bulbs is the loss in lumen from the bump in color temp. Some of the Japanese manufacturers have found a way to bump both Kelvin and Lumen to make a more colorfull bulb and a brighter bulb. These are what you want for retrofit HID.... OH and BTW KMI is ISO 9002 certified.
Cheers


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (PerfCafe)*

KMI? KolnMesse International??
I have been on the internet trying to find out if their facility is ISO Certified and haven't found out yet.
Are they ISO Certified?
Reason I'm asking is I've heard that there are color differences b/w batches in some of these Asian HID factories that don't have some sort of STRUCTURED Quality Control (ie. ISO Certification).
Even tho you may have a failure rate of 1/100 there could be many others that have varying color output. I'm also trying to find the failure rate of the Philips D2S bulbs as well so we can actually compare your failure rate to the Philips failure rate.
By the way, can you explain this statement: " *You also have to remember that we offer these as a lower cost option than the OEM setups, given these are not OEM and will not perform exactly the same as the OEM ones. However they actualy have more light output and work very well, especialy if you dont have $1375 to spend on headlights. 
* 
How does an HID retrofit "have more light output" than an OEM setup???
Are these KMI-manufactured lamps rated at higher lumens than the OEM D2S/D2R's???
Later,


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (PerfCafe)*

aahh, the infamous K2 kits! (KMI) I like reading on their site http://www.kmax21.com how they say that both their 6000k and *8000k* bulbs run at 35w, and both produce 3200Lu














I'd like to know how they do that. Actually I bet Philips would like to know how to do that too so they could produce a 6000k bulb that is just as bright as their OEM 4100k bulb. I hope that 10000k isn't on the horizon......


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (PerfCafe)*

Hey John,
Thanks for the info on the ISO Certfication. But as far as I can tell, ISO 9002 Certification is different than ISO 9001 or 9003 as well as 14001.
Not that any of the 9000's are any "better" than the other but...
ISO 9001 is certification using the standards of the International Standardization Organization for a business that has a broad range of practices from R&D/Design, Service, and of course, Production.
ISO 9002 is different in the sense that it DOES NOT INCLUDE the R&D/Designing
aspect.
So, you also mentioned that they spend more time on R&D developing an HID capsule that is meant for HID retrofit applications.
I'm confused.
Maybe you meant ISO 9001?








I also have an email into the ISO asking about which certification KMI has in Japan, if any. Whether the answer is yes or no I will post it on this thread.
Later,


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (nater)*

By the way, 
I didn't see anything on K2's website that germanrox posted about their bulbs being ISO Certfied. I'm not saying they aren't. I'd just like to know where you found that out.
B/c if my company was ISO Certfied I'd be telling everybody about it!!!!
It would def be on my website.
Anyway, here's a good link to an article about people associating ISO with their company (when they aren't certfied) who have gotten in trouble...
http://www.iso.org/iso/en/iso9000-14000/pdf/IMS0202p10.pdf 
Later,


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (Senna 1.8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]259$ shipped is a good deal








Get the euroswitch from me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







[HR][/HR]​$259 is a good deal whether it includes shipping or not.
But remember, these are Taiwan copies!!!!
No german engineering behind these "E" Codes!!!!
Just be careful guys. You may not get your typical European beam pattern.
Do I know whether the beam pattern is identical? No, I don't. But I'd be worried.
Again, you get what you pay for!!!!
This is a good deal if you want ecodes...but don't all of us want ecodes b/c of it's steller beam pattern?
Try and find someone that already has these and see them in person first.
Later,


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

A) Osram is the same as Sylvania (as they are commonly known in the USA)
B) Osram HID bulbs are sold under the Hella brand also 
(like many other bulbs by Hella since Hella does NOT manufacture ANY bulbs themselves)
C) Hella ballasts are sold under the Philips brand also.
D) Osram and Philips are the ONLY EUROPEAN made HID bulbs, and they are NOT the same bulb on the contrary they are quite different.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'd like to post this just to clear any MISINFORMATION regarding autolamps-online.com








How exactly are your bulbs different?[HR][/HR]​The capsole is made for retrofit not OEM applications. Thats how the ones we have are differnt. Im not saying Autolamps dosent make great systems beacouse they do. Im saying our great quality and have great light output.
If you dont like the drop ins we have you are welcome to take advantage
of the great deal on the housings and get some autolaps HID's.
Cheers


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (nater)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
$259 is a good deal whether it includes shipping or not.
But remember, these are Taiwan copies!!!!
No german engineering behind these "E" Codes!!!!
Just be careful guys. You may not get your typical European beam pattern.
Do I know whether the beam pattern is identical? No, I don't. But I'd be worried.
Again, you get what you pay for!!!!
This is a good deal if you want ecodes...but don't all of us want ecodes b/c of it's steller beam pattern?
Try and find someone that already has these and see them in person first.
Later,[HR][/HR]​Actualy the inpro's are the Depo's... alot of there stuff is. InPro labels it as "Made in Germany" even though it isnt... I have inspected a few sets of my inpro lights and found Depo stamps on them... then the box says "Made in Germany" 
They are relitivly inexpensive and they are very good quality. 
Cheers


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (nater)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey John,
Thanks for the info on the ISO Certfication. But as far as I can tell, ISO 9002 Certification is different than ISO 9001 or 9003 as well as 14001.
Not that any of the 9000's are any "better" than the other but...
ISO 9001 is certification using the standards of the International Standardization Organization for a business that has a broad range of practices from R&D/Design, Service, and of course, Production.
ISO 9002 is different in the sense that it DOES NOT INCLUDE the R&D/Designing
aspect.
So, you also mentioned that they spend more time on R&D developing an HID capsule that is meant for HID retrofit applications.
I'm confused.
Maybe you meant ISO 9001?








I also have an email into the ISO asking about which certification KMI has in Japan, if any. Whether the answer is yes or no I will post it on this thread.
Later,[HR][/HR]​Not debating what is what with ISO certification.... All i know is that The NEW Japanese manufacturer claims to be ISO compliant.


----------



## sjaswal (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (PerfCafe)*

This thread seems to be as bash PerfCafe/Volkscafe thing.
So I'll do some too.
No-one has mentioned that this kit is most likely illegal for the road using HID bulbs. This is a reflector housing meant for halogen bulbs (not a projector). 

Just wondering if you do get the purchasers of these HID kits to sign waivers acknowledging that it is for off-road use only.
Autolamps did get me to sign a waiver even though they are in GB.
I'm surprised germanroxx didn't point out this.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (sjaswal)*

quote:[HR][/HR]This thread seems to be as bash PerfCafe/Volkscafe thing.
So I'll do some too.
No-one has mentioned that this kit is most likely illegal for the road using HID bulbs. This is a reflector housing meant for halogen bulbs (not a projector). 

Just wondering if you do get the purchasers of these HID kits to sign waivers acknowledging that it is for off-road use only.
Autolamps did get me to sign a waiver even though they are in GB.
I'm surprised germanroxx didn't point out this.[HR][/HR]​
ahhhh... this is crazyness... Let me say this. We have the OEM ones in stock. (BTW they are not street legal either) So if you are not interested in a lower cost option (That was by request of folks on Vortex) then get the OEM HID's. Many people e-mailed us from the vortex asking if we would put togeather a lower cost option with HID's in them.... So we did. If you think they are not so good, then get these...







They are on sale for $1375 and Currently in stock.








Cheers


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (PerfCafe)*

quote:[HR][/HR]This thread seems to be as bash PerfCafe/Volkscafe thing.
So I'll do some too.
No-one has mentioned that this kit is most likely illegal for the road using HID bulbs. This is a reflector housing meant for halogen bulbs (not a projector). 

Just wondering if you do get the purchasers of these HID kits to sign waivers acknowledging that it is for off-road use only.
Autolamps did get me to sign a waiver even though they are in GB.
I'm surprised germanroxx didn't point out this.

ahhhh... this is crazyness... Let me say this. We have the OEM ones in stock. (BTW they are not street legal either) So if you are not interested in a lower cost option (That was by request of folks on Vortex) then get the OEM HID's. Many people e-mailed us from the vortex asking if we would put togeather a lower cost option with HID's in them.... So we did. If you think they are not so good, then get these...







They are on sale for $1375 and Currently in stock.








Cheers[HR][/HR]​If I had a MK4 I would have bought these a long time ago!
Although I am working on a way to get them to fit in my MK3 w/o a Cabrio front end...then I'll buy them.
Later,


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (VolksCafe)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ummm yeah.. OSRAM AND PHILLIPS ARE THE SAME COMPANY![HR][/HR]​I think THIS is when the thread went wrong.
That, and claiming these are the best HID's.
But since we're all done here maybe we should all move on?
I think it's just that volkscafe tried to tell us that Osram and Philips are the same company and many of us thought he was thinking we didn't know what we were talking about. So, now that it's behind us we can all move on now, right?
Later,


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (nater)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ummm yeah.. OSRAM AND PHILLIPS ARE THE SAME COMPANY!

I think it's just that volkscafe tried to tell us that Osram and Philips are the same company and many of us thought he was thinking we didn't know what we were talking about. So, now that it's behind us we can all move on now, right?
Later,[HR][/HR]​Yea, Lee got a little mixed up. He called me this weekend and I told him Philips and Hella ballasts were the same... I think he got it a little mixed up...
[p] 
Regardless, HID's .. especialy Drop in HID's have always been a topic of debate here. Personaly I have been using them for various applications for years. Some applications work well some do not... I.E OEM Jetta lights have to be the most awfull lights ever to use the drop in HID in. We found that the Euro housings work pretty good. Its a clean beam pattern with minimal stray light and with the new HiLo systems you dont lose the highbeam. They will never be the same as the OEM ones but it gives off a crap load of light, it looks bitchen and its less expensive.
Cheers








Cheers!


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (PerfCafe)*

oh... 1 other thing... Nater, if you are interestred in doing the Cab front end we have a guy here who just did it ... worked out bitchen. If you need parts for tips let me know.


----------



## oldmanTDI (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (PerfCafe)*

perfcafe' are the 6K ultinons an option?


----------



## Mk1Racer (Apr 16, 1999)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (oldmanTDI)*

$1375 for headlights!








RRRRRiiiiiggggghhhhhhtttttt.








/edit/ and ones that aren't even street legal!










[Modified by Mk1Racer, 2:30 PM 1-21-2003]


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (Mk1Racer)*

I've said this before and I'll say it again, the OEM HID's that these guys sell are AWESOME!!! I've never said any differently!!
I am just not into the HID retrofit kits. 
And I'm not even sure if mk1racer was being honest or just joking...
But 1375 is worth every penny when it comes to OEM HID's!!!
Once you go HID you never go back!!! Especially with OEM!
And this is not a kiss-up based on everything that has "gone down".
Later,


----------



## Mk1Racer (Apr 16, 1999)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (nater)*

nater,
I wasn't saying that the price was high, just that I cannot understand how someone can justify spending that much money on lighting that's not even street legal. BTW, do they use HID lighting on endurance racers?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (Mk1Racer)*

Perfcafe/volkscafe,
My apologies regarding your OEM HID'S and saying they need relays.
Look in the MK4 forums. There is a thread on there that has some proof as to why they don't.
So, I'll have to apologize for that.
BUT,
I would be careful tho when it comes to 99.5 MK4 Golfs.
Apparently, their wiring is identical to the wiring on my MK3 Golf which is very suspect.
THIS IS WHERE I MADE MY ERROR. I ASSumed MK4 (99.5) wiring was the same as the rest of them.
And I have looked at the wiring diagrams of 99.5 MK4 Golf and saw that the wiring was not sufficient compared to the '00 and up OEM HID Schematic.
That, to me, showed that the wiring was different b/w halogen and HID in the MK4's.
My bad.
Look on the MK4 forums for the thread. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=676488 
Later,


[Modified by nater, 11:34 PM 1-22-2003]


----------



## PerformanceCafe (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK!  Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (VolksCafe)*

BUMP, Still a great deal no matter what anyone else tells ya!


----------



## oldmanTDI (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (VolksCafe)*

perfcafe' are the 6K ultinons an option, please list he price. thanks


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (oldmanTDI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]perfcafe' are the 6K ultinons an option, please list he price. thanks
[HR][/HR]​You should IM or email him.
This is the second time you've posted that question but I'm curious as well.
I'm pretty sure these lamps would come with Ultinons, right?
But I'm curious as to price as well...
Later,


----------



## VWParts (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (nater)*

Nater,
Are you making the OEM Golf IV HID fit on the MK3? No matter what they cost, the OEM units are the way to go. Now if we could only get them cheaper


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (Senna 1.8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Nater,
Are you making the OEM Golf IV HID fit on the MK3? No matter what they cost, the OEM units are the way to go. Now if we could only get them cheaper















[HR][/HR]​I'm in the initial stages of planning. I am thinking of doing it but am not sure which way I want to go:
1) Cabrio 3.5 front end conversion then buy the OEM HID's
2) OEM HID's with new brackets WILL fit into MK3's with modification (plus eyebrows to help with the gap at the top).
3) Retrofit MK4 OEM HID reflector into the MK4-LOOK lamps.
Either way, I have to put some effort and cash into it.
I'll be doing this after my wedding in March.
I'll post up what I come up with.
I'm also just planning on installing Audi Projectors into my MK4 looks (which will be the safest and cheapest way).
Later,


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (gsantelli)*

dude I wanna come to an italian wedding!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]dude I wanna come to an italian wedding![HR][/HR]​Well, get a plain ticket, and come to mine. 7/10/04........plenty of food, music, alcohol....the works! Should be like a minimum of 260 people......might be closer to 300!!


----------



## oldmanTDI (Feb 27, 2002)

*nater please help again*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=680882
Nater, I'm close to buying my lights, I've read everything on the forum, and of course from you. What do you think of me doing HID driving lights / fog lights?
Others feel free to comment too. Thanks.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (gsantelli)*

Yup. I am a stealer. 
You are right tho - we may get it done before Tom.
Later,


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: nater please help again (oldmanTDI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=680882
Nater, I'm close to buying my lights, I've read everything on the forum, and of course from you. What do you think of me doing HID driving lights / fog lights?
Others feel free to comment too. Thanks.[HR][/HR]​I don't know about the HID driving/fogs. I've never done it.
Which would it be? Fogs or Driving lights?
What I've been thinking of doing with my '99 Taurus is mounting Audi HID's into the lower bumper (which isn't really that low anyway) and using them as driving lights (instead of my halogen headlights - not along with).
Would this be something you could do?
Later,


----------



## oldmanTDI (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: nater please help again (nater)*

here's the blah blah on it. I was confused as it is listed as a fog / driving light "system". Much cheaper than Ecode + HID, and no flare problems too. So the cops ain't going to hassle me. Looks cool too, like an OEM Passat.








These Fog/day lights are the real deal! 100% pure Xenon light and are so bright that you could almost use them as headlights. And they use the special "DE" technology lens. The kit comes with everything you will need to convert to the Xenon system, ballast's, harnesses, bumper inserts and lights with new bulbs. You can hook them up to your stock wiring or add a toggle switch. 
Please don't let the size fool you! these little lights are so bright that it' literally amazing, and because it's Xenon light, the light is not hard on the eyes and gives that brilliant blue color.
If you are not familiar with what Xenon light is you can click on the xenon link. 
*NOTE* This kit will not fit the Bora TDI or Bora with the GTI front bumper (that does not have the space for the kit)


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (nater)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yup. I am a stealer. 
You are right tho - we may get it done before Tom.
Later,[HR][/HR]​LOL.....
Later!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (gsantelli)*

Me? Stealer?
Later?
Later,


----------



## VWParts (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (nater)*

Nater is by far the best light expert at the vortex








If it wasn't for him, I would have a crappy HID setup now


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (Senna 1.8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Nater is by far the best light expert at the vortex








If it wasn't for him, I would have a crappy HID setup now







[HR][/HR]​hope cullen doesn't see that


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (Senna 1.8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Nater is by far the best light expert at the vortex








If it wasn't for him, I would have a crappy HID setup now







[HR][/HR]​I wouldn't call myself an expert dude (although I appreciate the comments)...
I've already been proven wrong in the MK4 forums of telling people they need to wire up relays on their cars.
I should have never told anybody to wire up relays in their car without proof to back it up. But oh well....








Later,


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (Senna 1.8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Nater is by far the best light expert at the vortex








If it wasn't for him, I would have a crappy HID setup now







[HR][/HR]​If I have a lighting problem, there are ONLY 4 people I would turn to:
Nick Cottis (Autolamps), Cullen, Nater, and Germanrox.
THAT'S IT!


----------



## PerformanceCafe (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (gsantelli)*

Ummm.. yeah...


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (VolksCafe)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ummm.. yeah...[HR][/HR]​
????
How are you going to gain credibility as a retailer with "professional" comments like these????
Anyway, 
If you had read my post previous you would see that I'm by no means calling myself an expert. Couldn't you have just left it at that???
Guys,
I think we know who NOT to recommend for a company if someone is looking for professionalism...right?
Later,


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (VolksCafe)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ummm.. yeah...[HR][/HR]​
And by the way,
Besides the whole mk4/relay issue I'd have to say I've learned quite a bit about HID's with my experiences and know MUCH. And I think that many of us here on this lighting forum (you all know who you are) probably know a bit more than many of the HID retailers that think that selling a lot of kits makes them experts.
I'm not aiming this at you - just making a point.
Later,


----------



## PerformanceCafe (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (nater)*

The ummm yeahh was because the post was totally off topic.
READ the post title, does half thse comments even belong here?
nater your welcome is wearing thin..... Please I ask you, stay off my threads, before I ask The Vortex staff to ask you....
*NOW LETS GET BACK ON TOPIC*
Thats Right!!!!
*We Listened to what YOU wanted, and they are HERE!*
BORA_ECODES_HERE!
Right Now Performance Cafe has In Stock BORA Ecode Headlights with The Fog, light BUILT IN, by Depo! *Best of all we are offering them with, Halogen Bulbs or a HID Insert Option OR a HID HI/LOW Option!*
We are Offering them starting at a *LOW $259!!!*
Add $16 For ALL the Standard Bulbs.
Add $425 for The HID Insert!
Add $599 for the HI/LOW HID Insert!
Whatever your taste is, there is a setup right for you!
Call us Today, *831.426.1431*
or place your order online at http://www.performance-cafe.com











[Modified by VolksCafe, 2:19 PM 1-27-2003]


----------



## PerformanceCafe (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (nater)*

nater,
I am sorry but what model MK4 do you own?
And you dont have the MK4 BORA Ecodes, why?


----------



## PerformanceCafe (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (oldmanTDI)*

BUMP!


----------



## PerformanceCafe (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (oldmanTDI)*

BUMP!
Order yours today!


----------



## PerformanceCafe (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (oldmanTDI)*

BUMP FOR A NEW SHIPMENT COMING IN!!


----------



## sntx (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (VolksCafe)*

Bump


----------



## PerformanceCafe (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: BORA ECodes NOW IN STOCK! Available WITH HID OPTION! Perf Cafe (oldmanTDI)*

BUMP!


----------

